# Why do Staffies lick so much?



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone
A friend of mine used to have two staffies and one of the especially I remember loved to lick everyone all the time.
Edies is 1 year old now and she is starting to do this as well. 
Does anyone know why they do this? I'd like to think it is sheer love and a way of returning favours by grooming you... (she must think she owes me a lot of favours )

But is it obsessive/compulsive disorder??


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

One of my Chihuahuas is a licky little monster, Ive never thought she had OCD though...just that she is an annoying wee runt!!LOL
But if its a Staffie then its probably lurve...after all dont they come with a gooey 'sheer love' centre??


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> I'd like to think it is sheer love and a way of returning favours by grooming you


Its supposed to be because they get the salt content from human skin, humans release heat through their skin, which is moist, dogs skin is dry, they release heat through their mouths, both are biological exhaust systems & help stop the animal overheating.

Sorry but valentines day style antics is not something dogs take part in.
.


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

She has a whole lot of lurve

I am thinking of opening a new kind of pedicure salon, like those fish ones, with a row of staffies that lick your feet for an hour to exfoliate and soften skin!  

Yesterday Edie cleaned my neighbour's feet for a good half hour - free of charge!


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> I am thinking of opening a new kind of pedicure salon, like those fish ones, with a row of staffies that lick your feet for an hour to exfoliate and soften skin!


It sounds a feasible business idea providing you had an outlet/shop in the right area of the right city it would take time to develop but it's an unexplored market which probably could develop an initialy small but lucrative clientel.
.


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

SleepyBones said:


> Its supposed to be because they get the salt content from human skin, humans release heat through their skin, which is moist, dogs skin is dry, they release heat through their mouths, both are biological exhaust systems & help stop the animal overheating.
> 
> Sorry but valentines day style antics is not something dogs take part in.
> .


Ha, yeah, I was joking. I don't think it's love. But how much salt does she need?
She would lick you all day if you let her, I think it's a bit of a disorder


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

SleepyBones said:


> It sounds a feasible business idea providing you had an outlet/shop in the right area of the right city it would take time to develop but it's an unexplored market which probably could develop an initialy small but lucrative clientel.
> .


It certainly is an unexplored market !! :lol:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

nah! Im not buying the 'needs salt' theory. I have 4 dogs and only one licks excessively despite the fact they all eat the same food. Does that mean that she has a genetic sodium absorption disorder or that she has found a self soothing behaviour and so licks alot coz it makes her feel good?


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't think it can be sodium either, Edie licks too much for that. Basically, if she is not asleep and can reach you, she licks you.
Yesterday she had a go at my laptop as well...


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> Im not buying the *'needs* salt' theory.


Who posted a *needs* salt theory?
.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> It certainly is an unexplored market !!


I was serious, the right area of the right city is the more important key than the idea itself, lets face it, your post does not just speak of the dogs licking behaviour, it implies some people like it!
.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

SleepyBones said:


> Who posted a *needs* salt theory?
> .


sorry, you posted _gets_ not _needs_!!
Which I understand even less. Does this mean that dogs can only obtain salt from licking skin or that they like the taste...coz honestly give Heidi a Pringle and she will turn her nose up!! My dog doesnt support the theory that its anjything to do with salt!


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

SleepyBones said:


> I was serious, the right area of the right city is the more important key than the idea itself, lets face it, your post does not just speak of the dogs licking behaviour, it implies some people like it!
> .


my neighbour has certainly expressed a certain fondness for the foot licking.
Maybe Peckham is the right location...


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Catz, at least your licker is small in stature, and tongue.

I wonder if Mastiffs and Newfoundlands ever have this habit?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BabyBlu said:


> She has a whole lot of lurve
> 
> I am thinking of opening a new kind of pedicure salon, like those fish ones, with a row of staffies that lick your feet for an hour to exfoliate and soften skin!
> 
> Yesterday Edie cleaned my neighbour's feet for a good half hour - free of charge!


Our staffies used to do that, and it was sheer ecstasy - until they started to nibble. Then there was the agony to go with the ecstasy . . . !

I think that it is sheer love. They licked the cat (and she doesn't sweat), the rabbits (ditto - though we did think that they might just be tasting them) and each other.

Staffies are very loving and love being close to you or on top of you, with their heads pressed into your neck or tummy or wherever. They're just very affectionate huggy dogs.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> Maybe Peckham is the right location...


LOL, I was thinking more of New Bond St or that area, with Soho for the 'special' treat brigade!
.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Pippa used to do it all the time. It was because when she was a pup, if she nipped she was told no, if she licked she was rewarded so licking became the done thing. She's grown out of it now though.


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Edie is definitely grooming me, she licks my leg, shoulder, hair, laptop, and when she finds a small knot of hair (i must have a very hairy body in her mind) she gently nibbles it to untangle it.
Edie! There is no knot, you are mental!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ha ha - cant say I ever recall mine doing it loads but then I don't encourage licking, can't stand the residue it leaves behind. Thankfully the Mals will give a lick or two then stop but Bruce is a right licker, he even licks the air when you stop him - crazy dog!


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Brillo my JR licks a lot lol even more so after I have a run 

I have a cat who loves to lick too


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

My Foster thought to be staffy x greyhound is also very licky, its like her tongue has trouble staying in her mouth at times. None of the 3 greyhounds I've had or those I've known have been licky.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bailey is very licky he'll lick anywhere


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

BabyBlu said:


> Catz, at least your licker is small in stature, and tongue.
> 
> I wonder if Mastiffs and Newfoundlands ever have this habit?


ewww! Although thinking about it Ive not yet met a Boxer who wasnt a keen licker! I always come away like Ive been attacked with wallpaper paste!LOL:lol:


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Yikes!


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

SleepyBones said:


> LOL, I was thinking more of New Bond St or that area, with Soho for the 'special' treat brigade!
> .


Yes, with dogs wearing Gucci Collars in Bond Street and Rubber Collars in Soho!!!


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Ha ha - cant say I ever recall mine doing it loads but then I don't encourage licking, can't stand the residue it leaves behind. Thankfully the Mals will give a lick or two then stop but Bruce is a right licker, he even licks the air when you stop him - crazy dog!


Ha ha. Air licking - like air kissing for dogs!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

There's quite a few reasons for licking. sometimes its an appeasement gesture feeling like it will makes you happy if they've been naughty or if their excited you've just come home (normally crazy excited licking), if they're uncomfortable they can lick (kind of like an appeasement gesture but more 'maybe they will get off if I give them a little lick'), sometimes it can become a compulsion if it is allowed all the time so you have to find a way to stop it, sometimes they just like the salty taste of your skin most animals like the taste of salt hence why they lick, my hamsters used to lick my hands, if I had cried would lick my face, same with cats and dogs. The licking for the salty taste is what normally escalates to a compulsion when they are allowed to do it all the time. plus of course there is general grooming can start with the licking for salty taste, that's more something you see between animals but sometimes dogs will lick your hair, clothes etc to try and clean you (normally more concentrated licks if that makes sense) Apollo licks my clothes if he is laying next to me trying to groom me other than that he doesn't lick at all.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Malmum said:


> Bruce is a right licker, he even licks the air when you stop him - crazy dog!


sounds like Heidi!! My (evil) best friend hates Heidi licking her so to get revenge she lets her start and when she is really into it, takes her away (air licking all the while) and attaches her to one of her Sphynx cats!!
Dont know who is more shocked the naked cat getting a Chihuahua sponge bath or the Chihuahua finding herself kissing a bald cat butt!!LOL:lol:


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Tia's a licker too :lol:.
She's grown out of the almost-obsessive licking, like she won't just sit next to you on the sofa continuously licking your arm anymore but she will lean over and give you a sneaky lick sometimes.. she did it while we were waiting to cross the road the other day, just leaned over and licked my knee lol!
She does the crazy excitable licking too, when someone exciting comes round they quite often get their ears washed free of charge .


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Our dog is a xrottie and is a big softie, he frequently licks us and I have no doubt that he is doing it partly to groom I think but also it's his way of showing affection... I believe dogs can do that and I don't believe in the salt theory.

He only licks us though, no one else even though he is mad about everyone and anyone!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

every staff i've met has been a huge licker, harvey is no exception and he has a certain taste for peoples ears


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

It is obviously because they are having a little taster before they go in for the kill


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Both our Briards have licked, Dillon thinks OH is a lolly pop.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

One of the lickiest breeds going are flatcoats, and they have the tongue for it. Rhuna has often surprised people with just how quickly she can get her tongue into someone's ear.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Proof of the licky equipment!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess has never licked really - she mouths and likes nothing better than your hand being in her mouth, but she doesn't lick.


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Apollo2012 said:


> There's quite a few reasons for licking. sometimes its an appeasement gesture feeling like it will makes you happy if they've been naughty or if their excited you've just come home (normally crazy excited licking), if they're uncomfortable they can lick (kind of like an appeasement gesture but more 'maybe they will get off if I give them a little lick'), sometimes it can become a compulsion if it is allowed all the time so you have to find a way to stop it, sometimes they just like the salty taste of your skin most animals like the taste of salt hence why they lick, my hamsters used to lick my hands, if I had cried would lick my face, same with cats and dogs. The licking for the salty taste is what normally escalates to a compulsion when they are allowed to do it all the time. plus of course there is general grooming can start with the licking for salty taste, that's more something you see between animals but sometimes dogs will lick your hair, clothes etc to try and clean you (normally more concentrated licks if that makes sense) Apollo licks my clothes if he is laying next to me trying to groom me other than that he doesn't lick at all.


Sounds like Edie does a combination of all of those. She definitely grooms me, the licking with little nibbles like she does to herself and she often moves from her leg onto me (unlike my cat who used to start licking me and then used to quickly go back to licking himself - much more self interested, cats)

Othertimes she just licks a leg as you go past, and will definitely have a go at your ear given the chance.

What amazes me is how accurate her tongue is, she can get it into your mouth or ear even if it is a very rapid moving target.

I do think it is a,' it's only me, look how submissive and friendly I am' as she will try to lick my husband's children all the time even though they really don't like her/dogs. Luckily they are hardly ever here. I cannot understand children who don't like dogs...... what a sad life :confused1:


----------

